# Looking for ideas and help



## bret2973 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good day to all,

I am working on some ideas and designs for backs of shirts as my boys want to start their own brand. I have designs for fishing, hunting etc and looking for help on how to get transfers made for them. They will need to be full color as the designs are outdoor type designs and have alot of color. I am aware it can be done but need help as I have seen shirts like "heybo".."Saltlife" "country life" shirts have this type of designs on them. I see digital type transfers? is this the way to go? I am looking for transfers that will be soft to the touch like them other shirts not a hard or plastic type feel. Thanks in advance on this.

Bret


----------

